# Any Insight Into This Machine?



## Steve M (Sep 14, 2014)

Am thinking about going to take a look at it.  Not much info on the listing.  Would be for a minor resto project and resell.  Had good luck doing same with a 3 in 1 and 12 x 36 in the past.


http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-inch-craftsman-metal-lathe-/161417341067?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123

Anyone familiar with it, pros and cons?

Steve in Central TX


----------



## pdentrem (Sep 14, 2014)

Robert ie Wa5cab can answer this better than I can. It is the lathe that I wanted many years ago.
Pierre


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 14, 2014)

I'd press for more info since the seller is 1) in a different place than the machine and 2) not very articulate about the machine.  Hopefully its the same machine pictured and that the seller doesn't see the one in Illinois - the one with the seller on crack asking $2500 local pickup.


----------



## master53yoda (Sep 14, 2014)

It is the same machine as mine and they will sell for as much as about 2000.00 up here if they have most of the tooling, i would check and see if he has the steadyrest, milling attachment  etc.

It is the latter vintage as in the 70s, the earlier versions had a different feedscrew tail bearing and a different cross slide feed.   It has the 1/2" ways rather then the 3/8"

There is a manual for it in the download section.


----------



## Charles Spencer (Sep 14, 2014)

Well, since the seller has been an ebay member for less than a week and has zero feedback, I certainly wouldn't do any kind of payment besides cash on pick up.

Charles


----------



## Steve M (Sep 14, 2014)

Falcon67 said:


> I'd press for more info since the seller is 1) in a different place than the machine and 2) not very articulate about the machine.  Hopefully its the same machine pictured and that the seller doesn't see the one in Illinois - the one with the seller on crack asking $2500 local pickup.



Seller couldn't provide any more information.  "Not a machinist", doesn't know if it is single or three phase, but "runs okay".  

I am 225 miles from Houston, not sure if it is worth the trip.   Might offer to pay him to bring it up from Houston and see if he bites.


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 14, 2014)

It's a 101.28990 (same as 3996).  But it has a bid on it and the auction ends tomorrow night.  I could probably go an look at it but not tonight.  And tomorrow wouldn't leave much time before it's sold.  Also, being "in Houston" could still mean a 120 mile trip.  :whistle:If you want to pursue it, ask him where in Houston it is.  Street address and ZIP.  I can plug that into MapQuest and see.

Robert D.


----------



## Falcon67 (Sep 14, 2014)

Anything like that should have decent resale value in Texas because you don't see many small lathes in any decent condition.  Its still a 250 mile pig in a poke.  Depends on if you feel you can bet $600~700 and break even. Personally I hate the last minute deals on items I'm not completely educated about.  Makes my spidy sense tingle.


----------



## Pops (Sep 14, 2014)

Steve, 
I live in Alvin which is about 20 miles south of Houston. I'm free in the morning. I could run up and take a look. Need an address and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## Steve M (Sep 15, 2014)

Pops said:


> Steve,
> I live in Alvin which is about 20 miles south of Houston. I'm free in the morning. I could run up and take a look. Need an address and I'll see what I can do.



THANKS!!  I will send seller an email and see what he says.


----------



## Pops (Sep 15, 2014)

My email is pops2004@msn.com. Let me know


----------



## Steve M (Sep 16, 2014)

Steve M said:


> Am thinking about going to take a look at it.  Not much info on the listing.  Would be for a minor resto project and resell.  Had good luck doing same with a 3 in 1 and 12 x 36 in the past.
> 
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/12-inch-craftsman-metal-lathe-/161417341067?ssPageName=ADME:X:AAQ:US:1123
> ...



Was unable to make contact with seller to set up a time to check out machine.  Seems to have been owned by an uncle in Houston.  Anyways, sold lat night for $898, multiple bidders.  More than I wanted to pay anyway.  Thanks for all the info, guys!


----------



## Pops (Sep 16, 2014)

Steve,
Was watching that auction. Sorry you weren't able to get that little lathe. Looked like it needed a little TLC. I see lathes here in Houston for sale from time to time. I'll let everyone know when I find something of interest. 
Barry


----------



## wa5cab (Sep 16, 2014)

Steve,

Assuming it wasn't totally trashed out (and it didn't appear to be but the seller's photo ability was terrible), someone probably got a good machine at an excellent price if it's a keeper and not a flipper.  The seller could have spent 10 minutes and made it look 10 times better.

Robert D.


----------

